# Gators and hogs with a bow



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I plan to kick off my 2019 bowhunting road trip season in Feb. with Gators and Hogs in Florida. Does anybody have any knowledge or insight into a Florida outfitter that specializes in bowhunting gators and hogs?


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that sounds like an awesome hunt. I know a guy that has done several gator hunts in Florida. I will see if I can get the info for you where he goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that sounds like an awesome hunt. I know a guy that has done several gator hunts in Florida. I will see if I can get the info for you where he goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## preed (Dec 16, 2013)

Try Osceola Outfitters. Google them and give Hoppy a call.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I plan to kick off my 2019 bowhunting road trip season in Feb. with Gators and Hogs in Florida. Does anybody have any knowledge or insight into a Florida outfitter that specializes in bowhunting gators and hogs?


I grew up in South Georgia and would like to offer you some advice. I've shot hogs with an M1 Garand and hit one six times and he kept coming. Gators are easy to kill if you hit them right behind the eyes but you'd better be a good shot or they'll be pissed. It your guide doesn't carry backup weapons consider taking something special in a holster. If you're shooting hawgs in a trap or fence or Gators off of a dock, please disregard my post.

Both are VERY good eating. Have fun!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive killed hogs in 3 states with a bow. Im not into hunting stuff with a gun.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe use a knife then Tarzan! 

Guns are much more humane...


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I disagree. After killing a ton of game in many states with a bow over 43 years, The bow is far more humane. I find gun hunting too easy and effortless and less than challenging. The bow killed meat is better bled out .


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I have used a knife with dogs. It’s an experience for sure.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

After looking at many gator outfitters I went with Ross Hammock Ranch for my "high Fence" gator hunt with a bow. I say "High fence" because to some, any time you hire and outfitter in a diff state for game animals you dont have access to in your home state, some want to pretend you are hunting in a "pen".


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> After looking at many gator outfitters I went with Ross Hammock Ranch for my "high Fence" gator hunt with a bow. I say "High fence" because to some, any time you hire and outfitter in a diff state for game animals you dont have access to in your home state, some want to pretend you are hunting in a "pen".


I don't think anyone assumes that an out of state outfitter means a high fence hunt. I do assume if the outfitter has the below price list that their fences are slightly higher than most of the places I hunt 

_Northern Genetic Whitetail Buck, (No kill, then no harvest fee) $2,900 and upFlorida Native Genetic Whitetail Buck (Non – Guaranteed kill) see specialsRams / Mtn. Goats $995 to $2495Elk Bull $5500 to $9900Axis Deer Buck or Fallow Buck $2900 to $3400Whitetail, Axis, or Blackbuck Doe $695Wild Hog $295Trophy Wild Boar $595Mega – Boars $995 to $1495Pure Russian Hogs $895 to $1195African Species Call for current pricesAlligator $1895 and upBlackBuck Antelope $2900 to $3400Auodad $2900 to $3900Red Deer Stag $3900 to $5900Water Buffalo/Bison $2900 to $5900Osceola Turkey - See prices on Packages page.Sika Buck $3400 to $3900Simitar Oryx $4500 to $4900Pere David Bulls $4500 to $5900Pere Davids Cow $1,195_


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

ArcheryTalk is a great resource for bowhunting.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

steelyspeed said:


> I don't think anyone assumes that an out of state outfitter means a high fence hunt. I do assume if the outfitter has the below price list that their fences are slightly higher than most of the places I hunt
> 
> _Northern Genetic Whitetail Buck, (No kill, then no harvest fee) $2,900 and upFlorida Native Genetic Whitetail Buck (Non – Guaranteed kill) see specialsRams / Mtn. Goats $995 to $2495Elk Bull $5500 to $9900Axis Deer Buck or Fallow Buck $2900 to $3400Whitetail, Axis, or Blackbuck Doe $695Wild Hog $295Trophy Wild Boar $595Mega – Boars $995 to $1495Pure Russian Hogs $895 to $1195African Species Call for current pricesAlligator $1895 and upBlackBuck Antelope $2900 to $3400Auodad $2900 to $3900Red Deer Stag $3900 to $5900Water Buffalo/Bison $2900 to $5900Osceola Turkey - See prices on Packages page.Sika Buck $3400 to $3900Simitar Oryx $4500 to $4900Pere David Bulls $4500 to $5900Pere Davids Cow $1,195_


Thats why Im doing a "high fenced" gator hunt with them with my bow to kick off the road trip bow hunt season. I wonder how high them gators can jump???


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

The can jump higher than the gunnel of an 80's champion bass boat, and it will scare the crap out of you!


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> After looking at many gator outfitters I went with Ross Hammock Ranch for my "high Fence" gator hunt with a bow. I say "High fence" because to some, any time you hire and outfitter in a diff state for game animals you dont have access to in your home state, some want to pretend you are hunting in a "pen".


I think that you will have a great time there. A couple of years ago I looked into booking a hunt there to scratch a mid-winter itch that I had, but decided to pass. I know that a guy next to me at the SCI banquet bought a hunt from them. You are going to have a blast riding around on top of a swamp buggy sticking hogs and bangin gators!!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Its just an excuse to get out of WI in frigid Feb. and take the wife someplace warm. Im looking at warm weather out of state bow hunts for march and April as well. Im designing some new bowhunting gear that I want to test on live critters so lots of out of state hunts are in order.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Well, if you guys really wanted to hunt gators you'd go get them in their den where they live in the wild. I took this picture of a 12 footer back in the 80s. Yes, I was scuba diving in a North Florida river and my buddy and I saw him go in a cave. I told Terry to watch the door so another one wouldn't sneak in and I went in after him finding him breathing up in an air pocket in the back of the cave. After the 3rd flash on the old Disc camera he got a little squirrley so I backed out. I did have a knife but would have taken him with a bang stick if it hadn't been in my gear bag in the truck.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Ive wanted to take an alligator with a bow so In feb. 2019, I will drive to the Sunshine state to hunt gators and hogs with a bow. Im including hogs because Ive taken hogs in 3 states already and they are a fun bow hunt and good to eat. The only issue with bowhunting these two species is that I will need 2 different bows because the bow I use to do all my bowhunting is not set up for bowfishing or for gator hunting.

I will use an old compound bow for the gator bow and set it up with all the gear I need. The first step putting arrow rest on the bow that will support the 1000+ grain solid fiberglass arrow. I have an old NAP Quicktune 360 rest that I can use but the arrow support (launcher) is a bit too narrow and I can envision the arrow falling off the support during the rigors hunting of so I will need to modify it to fit my needs. 










The factory launcher needs to be narrow to clear fletching for typical bowhunting and using arrows with fletching but because my gator hunting arrows wont have any fletching, I can tolerate (and want) a wider launcher with more support to make sure the arrow does not fall off the rest.

The standard launcher shown below.










I designed a new launcher and fired up my 3D printer and made a wider launcher. Here you can see the original and the replacement I made.




























The newly installed launcher.










Next up is mounting the bowfishing reel with the line that will connect the arrow (and hopefully the alligator) to the bow.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

So you're gonna use a bow reel to shoot a ten foot gator and reel him in? Please, please make a video. I've got to see this...LOL


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Who said that? LOL.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I never suggested I would "reel in" a alligator with the line on the bowfishing reel. There is no need to manufacture things.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

"Next up is mounting the bowfishing reel with the line that will connect the arrow (and hopefully the alligator) to the bow."...

I must have missed something!

The first gator I shot was lying on the river bank 10' below me. I put a 12 guage slug right in his brain and he died quick. Then I realized I had to get him up the river bank and drag him through a swamp to get him home to eat. He was around 10' long as I remember and it almost killed me getting him home to show my Dad.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes you did miss something. You made the mistake of inventing (leaping to a scenario of your own invention) . The arrow will be attached to a line (450 lb. test line) the line then attached to a float that rests on the bow (till the alligator takes it away from the bow.) In your head, you manufactured that perhaps the bow gets pulled from my had when the line gets tight or that myself and the bow get pulled into the water when the line gets tight as I attempt to reel in the gator. LOL.


----------



## BigWoods (Jul 6, 2003)

Ron, you ruin ever forum you've been a part of and banned from. Michigan doesn't need your drama.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

We depart in about a week for the gator and hog hunt. Ive had the gator bow setup for a while and have been shooting it. For the hog portion of this hunt I will use my usual Bowtech. The gator bow is an old Oregon brand bow I added a big game reel to. Its set to 55 pounds draw. I designed and 3D printed a mount for my Ultimate Predator Adventure cam (like a GO Pro but better) 






































Ive been experimenting with metal arrow slides rather than the tip. Plastic ones and a variety of fish points.










For the hog portion of the hunt Im falling back on a tried and tru Woodsman. Ie taken hogs and deer with them in the past with great results. All of these have passed through one species or another and have been re-honed and ready for service. With the adapter, they are 150 grain.










We will drive as far as Chattanooga TN for the first leg and then to Clearwater the next day where we will vacation for several days before heading to the hunt destination in Inglis FL.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I was been here in gator county four days now and haven't seen a one and yes I very well know where to find them. I've looked hard and been in the swamps and rivers and I don't have a picture to show you. The locals say they're all hunkered down in their dens and they're totally off the grid. Hope you shoot a pig but don't get your hopes up to see a gator unless someone's baiting them...just saying...


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

lreigler said:


> I have used a knife with dogs. It’s an experience for sure.


I've done that also.Talk about an intense hunt man!That had to be the craziest hunt I have ever been on.


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

The first leg of the gator and hog hunt is under way. I need to acclimate to the environment in Florida. The week before departing WI we had temps with wind chills around -50F and 10 inches of snow last week so I thought it proper to slowly get used to the local conditions.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Good luck! 87 degree down here in South FLA today. Hot for a northern like us. Not much gator activity either. Generally see way more first week in April. 

Get to work!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

I have yet to get a Gator with my bow in FL but did I get this but I didn't have a tag for it so it was catch and release.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

6Speed said:


> Well, if you guys really wanted to hunt gators you'd go get them in their den where they live in the wild. I took this picture of a 12 footer back in the 80s. Yes, I was scuba diving in a North Florida river and my buddy and I saw him go in a cave. I told Terry to watch the door so another one wouldn't sneak in and I went in after him finding him breathing up in an air pocket in the back of the cave. After the 3rd flash on the old Disc camera he got a little squirrley so I backed out. I did have a knife but would have taken him with a bang stick if it hadn't been in my gear bag in the truck.
> 
> View attachment 350049


You make such a big deal out of it. All you have to do is rub their belly and they go right to sleep. lol


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> I have yet to get a Gator with my bow in FL but did I get this but I didn't have a tag for it so it was catch and release.


So, those tags aren't over the counter anymore?


----------



## Whitetail Freak (Nov 10, 2008)

From today


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Im back home after a week in sunny Florida. The trip was great. The weather was great (never saw a drop of rain)

The trip was a great success. I was able to get an 11 footer. Lots of great meat. I'll have the hide tanned and do a euro mount of the skull and preserve the claws. We spent a lot of time glassing and doing spot and stalks on several gators. They have better eyes and ears than I thought. This potato, corn, bean and watermelon farm has a lot of free range, wild gators roaming the irrigation canals. We wore out a lot of boot leather and sun screen and bottles of water.

We did a stalk on a large gator sunning himself in the pads, I got to within 10 yards directly above him, drew the 55 pound bow and unleashed a 1700 grain arrow which hit a scute (boney bump in rows down his back) and the arrow bounced off. I got zero penetration on that shot. Hitting a scute with a arrow, results in a pissed off gator and lots of splashing and nothing more.

Link to the Video of the hunt below.

[video]


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Very cool. Nice gator!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

6Speed said:


> So you're gonna use a bow reel to shoot a ten foot gator and reel him in? Please, please make a video. I've got to see this...LOL


What the h*ll is wrong with you?


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

QDMAMAN said:


> What the h*ll is wrong with you?


Nothing, I said nice gator but I was not optimistic. He proved me wrong and did the job!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Rancid Crabtree said:


> We will drive as far as Chattanooga TN for the first leg and then to Clearwater the next day where we will vacation for several days before heading to the hunt destination in *Inglis FL*.



Inglis, eh! 
My wife and I are very fond of the little burg of Yankeetown just west of Inglis a couple of miles on Withlacoochee river. I'd like to sell our current digs in Zephyrhills when I retire and buy in Yankeetown.
Rancid, I'm very interested in doing these same hunts if you wouldn't mind pming me some info and pricing to avoid 65's "expert" commentary. 

Nice gator btw!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

I grew up on the Withlacooche river smart guy. Here's what it looks like further upstream week before last..


OP, nice gator again. That's some good eating!


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Apr 14, 2008)

Got my 2019 archery dinosaur skull back. 

[video]


----------

